# How long before an improvement?



## HazelP (May 12, 2014)

Assuming that a fodmap free diet will significantly help my symptoms, how long will it take before I notice an effect? How long before I should start adding food back in?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It should be fairly quick (unless you have undiagnosed celiac and you need more time to recover from the damage from eating gluten).

So a 2 week trial of the full exclusion diet should give you a good sense of whether things as you are doing them are working. Then you can add food back in. If nothing at all changed, review what you ate for the two weeks and see if you are doing the diet correctly before just going back to normal eating.


----------

